# If I cancel 6gb/$30 data plan down the road...



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

the Fido agent says I will be charged $5 per remaining month of the contract.

So, if after 6 mths of a 36 mth. contract I cancel, I must pay $150.
This seems too reasonable to be true. Has anyone else received this information?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

satchmo said:


> the Fido agent says I will be charged $5 per remaining month of the contract.
> 
> So, if after 6 mths of a 36 mth. contract I cancel, I must pay $150.
> This seems too reasonable to be true. Has anyone else received this information?


I think the question should be, "has anyone else *not* received this information?" It's common knowledge, isn't it?

_Edit: check my iPhone FAQ, see my signature._


----------



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

If it's the same as Rogers (I would assume so but you never know) then it only goes to a $100 maximum, so you would be charged $100 instead.



> Offer available between July 11 and August 31, 2008 and is subject to change without notice. Offer does not apply to laptop access cards. Offer cannot be combined with any other promotional data offers. Data usage is measured in the Kilobytes transmitted over the Rogers Wireless data network (usage will be rounded to the next full Kilobyte). While roaming outside of Canada, standard U.S. and international roaming rates apply. Visit rogers.com/roaming for our roaming rates and destinations. Activation of the 3G Smartphone Data Plan on Apple® iPhone™ 3G is subject to the Terms and Conditions for iPhone Voice and Data Packages provided in the iPhone Voice & Data Packages brochure. In connection with your 3G Smartphone Data Plan, a Data Early Cancellation Fee (DECF) applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of your 36-month term. *The DECF is the greater of (i) $25 or (ii) $5 per month remaining in the term, to a maximum of $100 (plus applicable taxes)*, and applies in addition to the Early Cancellation Fee (ECF) for termination of your voice plan service agreement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

from their agreement:



> Cancellation Fee (DECF) applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of your 36-month term. The DECF is the greater of (i) $25 or (ii) $5 per month remaining in the term, to a maximum of $100 (plus applicable taxes), and applies in addition to the Early Cancellation Fee (ECF) for termination of your voice plan service agreement.


edit: hehe I was beat to the paste!


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I can understand an early cancellation fee on your voice plan because they they have subsidized your hardware, but what's the justification for a ECF of just the data portion of your contract?


----------



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

I suppose because they're offering it to you at a price much lower than their obscenely overpriced data packages.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Nukey said:


> I suppose because they're offering it to you at a price much lower than their obscenely overpriced data packages.


I'm not following their logic. If a customer is unhappy with the performance of his data package, why force him to pay 100 bucks to get out of it? - afterall they still have you locked into a voice plan contract. Seems petty if you ask me.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Z06jerry said:


> I can understand an early cancellation fee on your voice plan because they they have subsidized your hardware, but what's the justification for a ECF of just the data portion of your contract?


Because you signed a contract with those terms??????


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I was told that I could cancel the 6Gb for $30 data plan at any time. But I would never get that price back if I wanted it back.

I is a grandfathered plan, that you pay the same for as long as you want it, the moment you want to quit that's it, you will never get that price again.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I was told that I could cancel the 6Gb for $30 data plan at any time. But I would never get that price back if I wanted it back.
> 
> I is a grandfathered plan, that you pay the same for as long as you want it, the moment you want to quit that's it, you will never get that price again.


You can cancel it at any time, if you pay the DECF (data early cancellation fee).

You may be able to get out of it by switching to a lower fee data plan.

If the plan disappears after August 31st, yes, you won't get the price again if you give it up.

If Rogers offers another, similar plan that costs less, you may be able to switch to that, by renewing your term, potentially.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

HowEver said:


> You can cancel it at any time, if you pay the DECF (data early cancellation fee).
> 
> You may be able to get out of it by switching to a lower fee data plan.
> 
> ...


I was told that there was not Cancelation Fee, I was talking to someone in Consolidation at the time and not to the average joe, but I made sure to ask about if there were any fees for canceling. The only fee she told me was if I canceled the voice plan. 
Anyway this is what I was told....but then again it seems that when it comes to Rogers there is a different story for everyone, regarding the same issues.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I was told that there was not Cancelation Fee, I was talking to someone in Consolidation at the time and not to the average joe, but I made sure to ask about if there were any fees for canceling. The only fee she told me was if I canceled the voice plan.
> Anyway this is what I was told....but then again it seems that when it comes to Rogers there is a different story for everyone, regarding the same issues.


Here is what you do when you hear something like that: before the call ends, you ask the rep. to repeat it, and write a note in your account to that effect. Then you get an "interaction number" for the note. Otherwise, the information and the promise are gone forever.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

bmovie said:


> I was told that there was not Cancelation Fee, I was talking to someone in Consolidation at the time and not to the average joe, but I made sure to ask about if there were any fees for canceling. The only fee she told me was if I canceled the voice plan.
> Anyway this is what I was told....but then again it seems that when it comes to Rogers there is a different story for everyone, regarding the same issues.


You have been misinformed; the 6GB/$30 data plan comes with a 3 year term or $100 cancellation...


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> You have been misinformed; the 6GB/$30 data plan comes with a 3 year term or $100 cancellation...


Actually I am not misinformed, I was told just that, and I did write down the persons name and id # and the date and TIME was talking to her,
I always do that so I have a reference when I need to dispute things, like I did tonight.
there were charges on my bill that should not have been there, I had the all the info written down that was discussed with the persons name and ID #, unfortunately I didn't get this person again but because of all the info I did have the new person managed to fix all the problems, which again I got her name and id number the time and date I called.

Like I said before, it seems that there are different rules for the same item, depends on who you are and who you talked to, to get what you want.


----------



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

bmovie said:


> Actually I am not misinformed, I was told just that, and I did write down the persons name and id # and the date and TIME was talking to her,
> I always do that so I have a reference when I need to dispute things, like I did tonight.
> there were charges on my bill that should not have been there, I had the all the info written down that was discussed with the persons name and ID #, unfortunately I didn't get this person again but because of all the info I did have the new person managed to fix all the problems, which again I got her name and id number the time and date I called.
> 
> Like I said before, it seems that there are different rules for the same item, depends on who you are and who you talked to, to get what you want.


writing down their info on your own is pretty useless if they really want to screw you. like HowEver said you should always ask the rep to make note of what was promised. the note stays on their system and can be seen by any future rep.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Because you signed a contract with those terms??????


Wowwww what a concept...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

satchmo said:


> the Fido agent says I will be charged $5 per remaining month of the contract.
> 
> So, if after 6 mths of a 36 mth. contract I cancel, I must pay $150.
> This seems too reasonable to be true. Has anyone else received this information?


Reasonable? Seriously? $150 for a service you wouldn't be using plus you're still tied into a three year contract? I guess if you have money to burn, it's reasonable. If you cancel the data part, there should be no charge. It's not going to cost them anything extra to not provide you with that service. Many people get a no-data plan from the get-go and there's no fee for that. Why should you have to pay?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The $100 maximum is repeated many times in the thread.




fjnmusic said:


> Reasonable? Seriously? $150 for a service you wouldn't be using plus you're still tied into a three year contract? I guess if you have money to burn, it's reasonable. If you cancel the data part, there should be no charge. It's not going to cost them anything extra to not provide you with that service. Many people get a no-data plan from the get-go and there's no fee for that. Why should you have to pay?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> If you cancel the data part, there should be no charge. It's not going to cost them anything extra to not provide you with that service. Many people get a no-data plan from the get-go and there's no fee for that. Why should you have to pay?


*Exactly.* That's why I called this policy petty! Just because they decide to charge an unjustified cancellation fee that you must agree to in order to obtain a service, (that costs them nothing to cancel) doesn't make it right!

Furthermore if a customer wishes to cancel the data, maybe it's because the service is unsatisfactory, but yet they have to pay a fee? doesn't make sense to me, especially since there is no hardware subsidy associated with the data plan.

No wonder they are hated by so many!

Is everyone who signed on with data happy with the performance? 



G-Mo said:


> Because you signed a contract with those terms??????


duh, ...does a customer have a choice? Forcing a contract on the customer doesn't make it right! 

and fwiw, I chose not to subscribe to data at this time, heck Rogers & Fido can barely deliver a usable signal in my area (Burlington)!!

... and yes I am enjoying my iPhone immensely without Data. WiFi is working out OK for my needs.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> Because you signed a contract with those terms??????


people should NEVER sign a renewal or new contract with the data. Add the data afterwards as an option. You should not be charged to change options that were added after the contract was signed.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

dmpP said:


> people should NEVER sign a renewal or new contract with the data. Add the data afterwards as an option. You should not be charged to change options that were added after the contract was signed.


You have to sign/agree to a seperate (nothing to do with renewing your voice) 3 year data contract in order to get the 6GB/$30...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> You have to sign/agree to a seperate (nothing to do with renewing your voice) 3 year data contract in order to get the 6GB/$30...


bastards! With Bell, data is just an option. If you sign a renewal or new package with data (so you get more $ off of a data-based phone, ie. blackberry, or smartphone) then you pay.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

dmpP said:


> people should NEVER sign a renewal or new contract with the data. Add the data afterwards as an option. You should not be charged to change options that were added after the contract was signed.


Since when you can get off a contract with a Canadian cellular provider without a cancellation fee? 

A new hardware is a new opportunity to milk the customers, rogers, bell, clearnet, cheesheads, all of them will do everything they can to maximize their profit, even if they have intention to offer the data plan in the future as an option.
:yikes:


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

wow, you guys SIGNED A 3 year contract with data and now you want to get out of it. First off, NOTHING WAS FORCED ONTO YOU with the data plan. You're the people who didn't care about anything else but the iPhone and didn't read further into that you didn't have to have a data plan to get an iPhone. 

Second of all, if you guys get off for free, what would this society become? People would be turning their backs on every contract made out there. 

OF COURSE you have to pay an EARLY cancellation fee because you would otherwise deny Rogers 3 years of revenue from you. And thank God its only 5 dollars per month. What if it were the Full $30 per month. you'd be crapping in your pants.

Its the LAW that you have to pay for exiting a contract, if it says so. Very rare a company OR anyone would let go of anyone owing them money for free. Only IF the company had given you shoddy service, then probably the ECF would be cancelled.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> and fwiw, I chose not to subscribe to data at this time, heck Rogers & Fido can barely deliver a usable signal in my area (Burlington)!!


I get full bars even in my basement in Burlington. 3G is incredibly fast and I've never had any problems.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Z06jerry said:


> *Exactly.* That's why I called this policy petty! Just because they decide to charge an unjustified cancellation fee that you must agree to in order to obtain a service, (that costs them nothing to cancel) doesn't make it right!
> 
> Furthermore if a customer wishes to cancel the data, maybe it's because the service is unsatisfactory, but yet they have to pay a fee? doesn't make sense to me, especially since there is no hardware subsidy associated with the data plan.


As koreancabbage said, you signed a contract for 3 years and you now want to get out of it!?! Your breaking that contract, which costs Rogers future profit.

Young people have no idea what a contract is these days! Getting out of a contract has legal consequences.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Kosh said:


> As koreancabbage said, you signed a contract for 3 years and you now want to get out of it!?! Your breaking that contract, which costs Rogers future profit.
> 
> Young people have no idea what a contract is these days! Getting out of a contract has legal consequences.


1. I chose not to get data. 
2. I am not a young person (wish I was!)

The point I am trying to make, is that Rogers _should_ offer data _without _a contract, because unlike a regular voiceplan they have not subsidized hardware and therefor do not have to recover any up-front cost. They would probably attract _more_ data subscibers if they didn't have a contract, imho.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

machael said:


> I get full bars even in my basement in Burlington. 3G is incredibly fast and I've never had any problems.


I'm north of Hwy 5 but still within Burlington city limits. Service is spotty in this area.


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> 1. I chose not to get data.
> 2. I am not a young person (wish I was!)
> 
> The point I am trying to make, is that Rogers _should_ offer data _without _a contract, because unlike a regular voiceplan they have not subsidized hardware and therefor do not have to recover any up-front cost. They would probably attract _more_ data subscibers if they didn't have a contract, imho.


i wish that was the case. This is the way big companies do things. It gives them a reasonable outlook on future profits like the voiceplan and it gives the rights for those who pay to use the 3G network for data. I'm sure as time goes by and the use of data of data becomes common place in Canada, rates will go down.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Z06jerry said:


> The point I am trying to make, is that Rogers _should_ offer data _without _a contract, because unlike a regular voiceplan they have not subsidized hardware and therefor do not have to recover any up-front cost. They would probably attract _more_ data subscibers if they didn't have a contract, imho.


There are data plans without a contract - they're just not as attractive as the 6GB/$30 plan. As usual with cell phones - if you want a better plan, you have to sign a contract. 

The Base plans are this:
# 300 MB of Internet Access¹ ~ $30/month 
# 1 GB of Internet Access² ~ $60/month 
# 3 GB of Internet Access² ~ $80/month 
# 6 GB of Internet Access² ~ $100/month

No contract required. There's also the flex packs.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Kosh said:


> As koreancabbage said, you signed a contract for 3 years and you now want to get out of it!?! Your breaking that contract, which costs Rogers future profit.
> 
> Young people have no idea what a contract is these days! Getting out of a contract has legal consequences.


Hockey players do it all the time.

Hypothetically speaking, let's say WiFi became ubiquitous enough where you live (as it is in a number of cities worldwide) that you could get a free WiFi signal anywhere, much the same way as you can listen to internet radio on your computer without having a subscription to Sirius or XM. 

Let's say this kind of network comes into being 18 months from now. At that point, your data plan becomes redundant but you're tied to it for another 18 months because of your contract, even though superior technology has emerged in the meantime. 

Or you pay the $100 early cancellation fee on the $30/6GB data available only to those "special" Rogers customers who were beaking off in July 2008 about data plans (let's face it—no BlackBerry owners were putting together petitions to force Rogers to offer a cheaper plan). Any early cancellation fee for data sounds a lot like a retaliatory practice against a specific group of customers to me. Sounds a lot like discrimination.


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> *Hockey players do it all the time.*
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, let's say WiFi became ubiquitous enough where you live (as it is in a number of cities worldwide) that you could get a free WiFi signal anywhere, much the same way as you can listen to internet radio on your computer without having a subscription to Sirius or XM.
> 
> ...


where have you seen players walking away from a multi- year contract and getting away with it?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Right here in Edmonton. The great white hope for the Oilers, one Chris Pronger asked to be traded for vague reasons, such as "his wife didn't really like living in Edmonton." He got out of his contract sure enough.

Edmonton Oilers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Right here in Edmonton. The great white hope for the Oilers, one Chris Pronger asked to be traded for vague reasons, such as "his wife didn't really like living in Edmonton." He got out of his contract sure enough.
> 
> Edmonton Oilers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Pronger didn't get out of his contract, he had his contract traded to another team, that team, and Chris Pronger were still tied to the terms of the original contract. It's akin to me deciding I don't want my plan anymore and somebody else taking over my contract for the remained of the term, not me cancelling my contract. A more "correct" analagy (if possible) is Alexander Radulov who is breaking his contract with the Nashville Predators to return to play in Russia. In return, he has been suspended from the NHL, seriously sanctioned by the IIHF (he can never play for his country, etc...) and large fines are to follow. So, no, hockey players do not do it all the time.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> So, no, hockey players do not do it all the time.


I was thinking that as well. Or closer to home for me - Alexi Yashin. He decided he didn't like the terms of the contract that he had signed, so he sat out and pouted for his contract to be re-negotiated. We all know how well that turned out for him. It didn't. He lost a year, lost his 'C', and came back under the current terms of his contract

So I'd say that putting hockey players up there as people with flexiblity that we should emulate in our wireless contracts is false. Try again.

To the point of "data is a non-contract feature, not a contracted service!" - in this case it was a contracted service. Why? Because you didn't get an iPhone service package that was on contract. If one had signed up for one of those service levels, do you think that one could have dropped data, or VVM or something and paid less?

When one signs a contract - any contract - physically or electronically, one should be sure to read over how one gets out of said contract. Don't like the terms of the contract? Don't sign. Can't get enough data without a contract? Don't get data yet if you don't like the contract.

Really, paying for three-and-a-third months of service to get out of paying for thirty-five months of service (about 1/10th) is a hell of a deal in my eyes. Way better than the voice ECFs.


----------

